# Miffed of England



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

I was rather pleased to find out that Moebius had discounted the J2 kit and was hoping to purchase one, but when I got to the site I find there is no provision for us Brits (or any other place outside of US) why is this


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay so that sounded a bit angry......I did try to contact Moebius but the same thing there is no pulldown menu that shows other countries and the contact email didn't want to work!...could be just me..
I love Moebius kits in fact already building Chariot with Pod And Seaview in the wings, but over here in the UK the pricing is disgusting, they seem to just change the dollar sign for a pound sign...no attempt to allow for exchange rates...and if we try and order from the States we get hit by Customs and very high postage..
A discounted model kit would make it worth while ordering form the site but how?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I/m sure Frank or Dave will see this today, Hopefully they can help you out. I know shipping overseas gets very expensive with oversized heavy boxes. And depending on exactly where its going the cost varies alot. I think with US orders they can just box the kits, print the shipping labels, and have a guy pick the stuff up to ship. With international, someone would likely have to box the kit, get in the car, take it to the post office to find out the actual shipping charges, fill out the forms ect. Alot more hassle, and would vary alot from customer to customer. Something difficult to do with a generic online order form on the website. Hopefully they can help you out, even if the shipping is as much as the kit, you would still save a $$$$!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Cult TV Man is the place to go for you.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You realize postage to England is going to be enormous. Probably more than the cost of the kit. I will gladly ship to the UK from my shop but becuase of the size and weight of that package, I can easily see postage being $75 to $100 USD. There is no overseas surface or parcel mail anymore. Small boxes go International First Class but larger, heavy ones have to go Priority or Express only.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Don't forget the VAT! That will increase the total substantially!

Larry


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i live in the UK and recieve large heavy packages all the time from the states.. many over 11lb - if the seller is a good one many times they ship the package with a total of $30 so i don't have all the dam import tax to pay! - but the price i pay in shipping for large resin kits is usualy around $60 - this is a box around 20" x 20"


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

E-mail Mace at [email protected] and he should be able to set you up on ordering.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius pulls through yet again! No surprise really. Well Done!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It should also be shipped as new merchandise and declared as such on the customs form, with retail value, and insurance if necessary.

I mail all the time... if someone can send an 11 pound box for $30 they are doing good. Postal rates changed recently, so perhaps you havent bought anything really lately? I sent some 1/35 kits to Japan and they were about 2 lbs and $20 USD each. They just fit within the First Class Air size limit too.


----------



## sylg57 (Jan 31, 2009)

*foreign order*

had the same problem while trying to place a canadian order,contacted mace at customer service and within a couple of email ,my jupiter 2 and charriot are on their ways.....sylvain


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

*Tax*



djnick66 said:


> It should also be shipped as new merchandise and declared as such on the customs form, with retail value, and insurance if necessary.
> 
> I mail all the time... if someone can send an 11 pound box for $30 they are doing good. Postal rates changed recently, so perhaps you havent bought anything really lately? I sent some 1/35 kits to Japan and they were about 2 lbs and $20 USD each. They just fit within the First Class Air size limit too.


Djnick66 - the $30 isn't the postage price, its the declaration one.. the shipping cost is usualy around $60.. but if a seller declairs the package is less than $30 in value there is no import tax in the UK to pay..


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

IanWilkinson said:


> i live in the UK and recieve large heavy packages all the time from the states.. many over 11lb - if the seller is a good one many times they ship the package with a total of $30 so i don't have all the dam import tax to pay! - but the price i pay in shipping for large resin kits is usualy around $60 - this is a box around 20" x 20"


postage to europe and asia has more than doubled in the past few years. they eliminated surface mail as well. a box containing a 12 ounce halloween mask costs over $30.00 via priority mail (1 to 2 weeks, with tracking).
if you dont mind me asking, whats the cost of the import tax on $30+ items?


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thought I'd let you know, I got a reply from Mace at Moebius with a very good postal price, though am very tempted I have just been told that I and my colleague are to made redundant as of 22 September, so I must put owning this baby on hold till later.
thanks for everyones input on this, I'm only sorry I couldn't go thorugh with it.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Geeeze, A whole DAY'S notice? Yikes

You may be redundant to them, but you're irreplaceable to us


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

aeryn43 said:


> Thought I'd let you know, I got a reply from Mace at Moebius with a very good postal price, though am very tempted I have just been told that I and my colleague are to made redundant as of 22 September, so I must put owning this baby on hold till later.
> thanks for everyones input on this, I'm only sorry I couldn't go thorugh with it.


Sorry to hear the bad news, aeryn, what a disaster.


----------

